# Ft Fisher



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Is the fort open for fishing yet want to go bad and is there anything biting


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

It is if you have an annual pass already. 

Went Saturday, caught one small whiting, but wind was bad and rough in the am. Saw several catch some nice fish, pomps and sea mullet on Sunday online reports


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the park office open to renew an annual pass? I've had them 2013-2019 but haven't got my 2020 yet.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

You can do it online at the nc parkstore


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

You can get your yearly pass starting Friday morning at 8.am i just called probably will be a long line


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone been there this week if so how was the fishing im going tomorrow would like any information on what they are biting.


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Re ft. Fisher just got back home had a great day at the fort drum 1 25.6 inches long and 1 26 inches long 2 trout both over 17 inches long 1 flounder that we didn't keep a couple blues and 10 whiteys good sizes the drum were caught on sand flea's trout on shrimp whiteys on shrimp we got there this morning at 6.30 and it was on from the first cast.
Also 1 4 ft shark and a couple spots looking forward to getting back down there as soon as I can


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

My daughter first drum first time surf fishing


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm going to the Fort this Sunday, 8am (when gate opens) till around noon. Look for the gray Titan with waaaay too many fishing rods.


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

0210bruce said:


> Re ft. Fisher just got back home had a great day at the fort drum 1 25.6 inches long and 1 26 inches long 2 trout both over 17 inches long 1 flounder that we didn't keep a couple blues and 10 whiteys good sizes the drum were caught on sand flea's trout on shrimp whiteys on shrimp we got there this morning at 6.30 and it was on from the first cast.
> Also 1 4 ft shark and a couple spots looking forward to getting back down there as soon as I can


What did you do to get out there at 6:30? Thought the gate doesn't open till 8am this time of year?


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Dogfish Dan said:


> What did you do to get out there at 6:30? Thought the gate doesn't open till 8am this time of year?


Opens 6 am


Dogfish Dan said:


> I'm going to the Fort this Sunday, 8am (when gate opens) till around noon. Look for the gray Titan with waaaay too many fishing rods.


We will be back Monday morning at 6 am


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Dogfish Dan said:


> What did you do to get out there at 6:30? Thought the gate doesn't open till 8am this time of year?


Opens 6 am


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

0210bruce said:


> Opens 6 am


Yep you're right, I just went to my truck and checked the 2020 paper form, it states they open 6am June-August. However if you look at their website under 4WD Beach Hours, it states it opens at 8am June-August. Glad I asked!


----------



## fishslayer123 (Jun 9, 2020)

Just moved to the area. What bait shops are around? Anything post local surf fishing reports regularly for Carolina Beach or Kure Beach? Not finding anything online.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Try Tex tackle and Fisherman's post.

For bait, Seaview and Island Tackle.


----------

